# Gordon Liang's EOS R6 Photography review.



## Chaitanya (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Bert63 (Aug 10, 2020)

Convinced me I bought the correct model - the R5.


----------



## AlanF (Aug 10, 2020)

Another very useful and well delivered review - one of the few YouTubers I can bear to follow. The R6 looks a very nice camera. To be honest, I would prefer to have its clunky mode dial than the clever electronic one on the R5.


----------



## HeavyPiper (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice job of reviewing the R5 and the R6. I'm going to wait until they both have been out for 3 or 4 months. Want to understand the DR and handling of the R6 down the road. Thats just me, no need to be hasty


----------



## snappy604 (Aug 11, 2020)

wonder why the R6 ISO range is higher? I know some think bigger pixels, but up to where the R5 stopped and the R6 continued, the R5 seemed better.


----------



## Joules (Aug 11, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> wonder why the R6 ISO range is higher? I know some think bigger pixels, but up to where the R5 stopped and the R6 continued, the R5 seemed better.


Purely marketing. Those last stops of ISO were all just digital pushes in the past, so you can achieve the same by cranking the exposure slider in post.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2020)

Well maybe it's the screen resolution I watched this review but to me EOR R looked a little better than R6 at low iso and the same at higher isos.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2020)

Damn the small bodies. I want a dial on the top left, a top lcd on the right and buttons on the top right just like 5D4.

P.S I would say an EF mount too but let's stop it there...


----------



## AlanF (Aug 11, 2020)

tron said:


> Damn the small bodies. I want a dial on the top left, a top lcd on the right and buttons on the top right just like 5D4.
> 
> P.S I would say an EF mount too but let's stop it there...


At least the R6 has a dial on the top left.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> wonder why the R6 ISO range is higher? I know some think bigger pixels, but up to where the R5 stopped and the R6 continued, the R5 seemed better.


The fact that R5 stopped meant that it was left at lower iso than R6 so of course it was better.


----------



## tron (Aug 11, 2020)

AlanF said:


> At least the R6 has a dial on the top left.


I meant left of the hot shoe (assuming the on off switch could be somewhere else or different).

(I am still not fully used to EOS R controls.)

I would like the full 5D4 handling experience !

EDIT: AND I know I will not get it!


----------

